# My strobes



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

heres my strobes on my 924 loader. whelen 60watt four bulb system. I took the front two and put them in a amber round lens and mounted them in the corners of the front of the cab, and took the back two and a put them in the rear hazard lights.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Looks good. Can't wait for your new videos for this season.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Very nice, btw i like your loader


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i cant wait to start making the new videos of the season!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing the post back from the dead !!!!!!! lol


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

out of curiousity..what kind of videos??


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

What kind of light bar is that? Double strobe? its fast


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

4x4Farmer;396598 said:


> heres THE strobes on my BOSSES 924 loader. whelen 60watt four bulb system. I took the front two and put them in a amber round lens and mounted them in the corners of the front of the cab, and took the back two and a put them in the rear hazard lights. I SURE DO LOVE WORKING FOR HIM THO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it for you man..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lucky Star;681025 said:


> out of curiousity..what kind of videos??


he makes really good plowing videos


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I will look forward to seeing them to


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lucky Star;683031 said:


> Well I will look forward to seeing them to


go check out his ones from last year on youtube he has the same user name


----------

